# Shrimp and Vegetable Dumplings



## kitchenelf (Oct 29, 2003)

Shrimp and Vegetable Dumplings

2 Tbsp vegetable oil
1/2 lb. Shrimp, chopped
1/2 cup chopped onion
1 large carrot, finely chopped
1 rib celery, finely chopped
1 cup chopped cabbage
chopped water chestnuts
2 Tbsp sesame oil
1/4 cup soy sauce
3 Tbsp rice wine vinegar
3 Tbsp sugar
Salt and pepper to taste
1 package round dumpling wrappers

Heat oil in a wok. Add shrimp, onion, carrot, celery, cabbage, and
water chestnuts and stir fry. Add sesame oil, soy sauce, rice wine
vinegar, sugar, salt and pepper.  Cool.

Lay out one dumpling wrapper, brush the edge with water and put 1 tsp.
of filling into middle of the wrapper. Fold the edge over to form a
packet. Dust with a light coating of cornstarch to prevent sticking
before cooking. Dumplings may be frozen at this point.
Oil and set up a steam rack in the wok and heat 1 cup water to a boil.
Place the dumplings on the rack, and steam until they become
translucent, about 3 minutes. Remove and proceed to the skillet
cooking process.

Heat a non-stick skillet with 3 Tbsp oil. Cook both sides of dumplings
until browned. Keep warm in a low oven. Serve with Sweet Mustard Dip.

Sweet Mustard Dip:
1/2 cup honey
2 Tbsp rice wine vinegar
1 Tbsp soy sauce
1/4 cup hot mustard

Combine and heat in a saucepan over low heat. Cook to blend flavors.
Cool until just warm.

**Originally posted by Filus


----------

